
Administrators Ate My Tuition - georgecmu
http://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/septoct-2011/administrators-ate-my-tuition/
======
Eridrus
Does anyone actually believe this is anything but a biased hit piece?

It becomes clear about half way through that the author's real problem is that
faculty (who the author belongs to) have lost political control over
universities.

The focus on administrators increasing costs tends to be a red herring to
distract you from the fact that state funding per student has fallen
dramatically.

